# Link to Live Video Feed for AMHR Nationals here



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 10, 2009)

I know it has been posted but is buried on other threads figured this one would make it quick and easy for everyone to find

AMHR Nationals Video feed


----------



## rcfarm (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow that link has a virus threat on my computer.




Is there another link?


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm nothing comes up on mine I know several watching it on that link right now with no problems?


----------



## Lmequine (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link! I had been looking through various posts to try and find it!

No problems running it here.


----------



## little lady (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome video quality! Being new to minis I am really enjoying this.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 10, 2009)

I found the link yesterday and posted it several different places, the feed is working GREAT. I had to tweak some issues with my internet provider this morning though, my internet had been given me trouble over the past few days booting me on and off every few minutes (really annoying



) but changed the filter last minute and its working GREAT now !!


----------



## rcfarm (Sep 10, 2009)

OK I got it. Is there a way to make full screen?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 10, 2009)

rcfarm said:


> OK I got it. Is there a way to make full screen?


just double click on the video part of the screen, the quality is poorer in full screen though.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is a full screen link http://pointers.audiovideoweb.com/stcasx/2...ve6698/play.asx


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow--it really does look great! This is going to seriously affect my ability to get any work done.



I see they're also offering "shout out" sponsorships for only $20 now.


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 10, 2009)

All I got was a black screen then virus stuff Oh great at work


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 10, 2009)

wpsellwood said:


> All I got was a black screen then virus stuff Oh great at work


Ditto here... I closed it really fast.

Lucy


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 10, 2009)

The screen is just black on my work pc... didnt get any virus stuff, but no pic or anything. Dang it!


----------



## Becky (Sep 10, 2009)

Working great here!


----------



## MinisOutWest (Sep 10, 2009)

hummm, cannot get anything to work, wonder why?


----------



## kaykay (Sep 10, 2009)

somehow the link changed?? that is not the correct link and just takes you to one of those dang virus things

Heres the correct link

nationalst link


----------



## MinisOutWest (Sep 10, 2009)

had to eat, missed who won the driving obstacle?


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 10, 2009)

Woohoo!!! Thanks kaykay!!!!!!!!!!! It's working!


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 10, 2009)

I get access denied for that link at work



what a crock. Its not like I just stare at the screen or do I?


----------



## Kim (Sep 10, 2009)

wpsellwood said:


> I get access denied for that link at work
> 
> 
> 
> what a crock. Its not like I just stare at the screen or do I?


Darn it, my work denies me access too. It's like they think I would watch it all day or something .



Hmmm, maybe I should work from home tomorrow...


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 11, 2009)

*sighs* it doesnt work here at my house.. It says it won't connect. talk about depressing


----------



## MinisOutWest (Sep 11, 2009)

anybody else getting this?

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 11, 2009)

Im getting the same bandwith exceeded message this morning.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, I just got that too. Watched last night with no issues.


----------



## Lmequine (Sep 11, 2009)

I am also getting band width exceeded, try again later......frustrating!


----------



## Reble (Sep 11, 2009)

I am also getting band width exceeded, try again later

Not looking good for us wanting to watch?


----------



## Dona (Sep 11, 2009)

Ditto here too.



Bandwidth exceeding. Jeesh....I didn't have time to watch last night, and now that I DO have time, it won't let me. Just can't win.


----------



## twister (Sep 11, 2009)

I watched the youth classes last night but this morning I am getting the same message - bandwidth exceeded








Yvonne


----------



## Reble (Sep 11, 2009)

Dona said:


> Ditto here too.
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwidth exceeding. Jeesh....I didn't have time to watch last night, and now that I DO have time, it won't let me. Just can't win.


I am afraid if it is over loaded now, what about this weekend... I am disappointed, sure hope something can be fixed...is any one on NOW. let us know, maybe it is just down,.....


----------



## Barbie (Sep 11, 2009)

I watched a lot yesterday, but am getting the same message this morning. Hope Flanders is aware of the problem and can fix it. There's a lot of kids showing this morning from my neck of the woods and I wanted to watch them.

Barbie


----------



## Jetiki (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope they get it fixed this morning we have a horse showing this afternoon and we weren't able to be there to watch in person.

Karen


----------



## Leeana (Sep 11, 2009)

Not working for me either this morning,,,,I almost want to give Leonard a call so that they know and can fix it but really hate to bother them with this as i know how busy they are at all times...


----------



## dolphins (Sep 11, 2009)

I have spoken to mom who is at the show, Oak Bay Acres, and she's going up to the video person to let them know what is going on - Robyn


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Sep 11, 2009)

Im getting it too... =( It means that there is too much traffic on the site, some people will have to stop watching in order for others to watch.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 11, 2009)

Mark posted on Facebook that they are aware of the problem and are working on it....


----------



## Barbie (Sep 11, 2009)

Now I'm getting a black screen, rather than the message about the server.

Barbie


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder if it is a matter of $ and needing to buy more band width? I am sure everyone would be willing and able to donate 10-20 bucks to be able to watch and that could really add up pretty quickly


----------



## Leeana (Sep 11, 2009)

Its up and working right now. Does anyone know what class they are on right now?


----------



## twister (Sep 11, 2009)

Leeana I think it is jr or youth showmanship

Yvonne


----------



## Jetiki (Sep 11, 2009)

Placing 17 right now at 11:29 eastern time


----------



## Sterling (Sep 11, 2009)

Any Mac users having trouble watching....go thru Fire Fox. I'm getting it loud and clear.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 11, 2009)

Those interested, Devon and Fashion just went in for showmanship...


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 11, 2009)

It won't play for me!!!









Okay.. I go to the watch, like I was doing yesterday, but the video never fully loads. I do not know what to do to fix this - Can anyone help me?

*Edited:* I just got one to work and it seems okay now... Not great - But better then nothing!!!!!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Sep 11, 2009)

YEAH Devon - I think she just got 9 or 10th... this pesky work stuff is making it hard for me to watch/listen to all of it!!

GO DEVON!!! YIPPIE


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 11, 2009)

If you can, watch the kids show! They are awesome! Some very small pros out there!

I'm lovin' it! Thank you to all who made this possible.

Charlotte

(back to clipping. wish I could sit here and watch them all)


----------



## twister (Sep 11, 2009)

Yay Devon, she got 2nd with one of Ericas' horses and she got a 6th, a 9th and a 10th with her own horse.

Yvonne


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 11, 2009)

Finally I got it woohoo!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bumping this up cause it's the post I use to watch the show.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 14, 2009)

It's not working for me today... I get nothing but an error code telling me now it can't connect.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been using the link Kay posted on page 2. No problems with it at all and have watched it for several hours a day since it started.


----------

